# 2013 wholesale comb price for Northern California?



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

rurbanski said:


> I got the customers lined up. Should have my 1st 30-40 pounds (wild flower) ready to process by this weekend.
> 
> This is my first go. What will be the going price this season?


 What kind of comb? rounds? deeps? shallows? on thin surplus?


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Deeps, drawn on thin surpluses. Im cutting whole frame and packaging in bulk.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

rurbanski said:


> Deeps, drawn on thin surpluses. Im cutting whole frame and packaging in bulk.


I would assume that you have 4 or 5 frames. Correct? Are you heat slipping the support wires out? PM me with Photos of the comb as I might be interested in it cut into "my" containers. Just sold the last 130 lbs of last years and we are out till later in the summer.


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

No wire.Set surplus in grooved frames 1st 5 are spoken for. Im out of town this week but will be placing the next 20 to 40 next week. Backberrys are next major bloom set and when they do those be filled in less than a month. Ill iM you when I get on the west coast.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

rurbanski said:


> No wire.Set surplus in grooved frames 1st 5 are spoken for. Im out of town this week but will be placing the next 20 to 40 next week. Backberrys are next major bloom set and when they do those be filled in less than a month. Ill iM you when I get on the west coast.


Why bother cutting it out. Just sell the comb intact, still in the frame.


----------



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Could do that. Ive been looking for plastic clam shells that could hold a full frame. Just including the frame may be the better approach. I am hopefully the presentation is good some of these restaurants im fdealing with are a bit particular.


----------

